# HELP! Foster my kids for a few months? NYC



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I haven't been around here in a while (sorry!) and am coming on here to ask for any help or support you guys can give. Basically long story short my boyfriend and I have to move in with a family member who doesn't want to allow all our pets. We'll be able to place our cat with a friend for a few months but as of right now I haven't found anyone to take my Cheese! I'm almost at the point where I'll just HAVE to figure out a different solution and I DO NOT want to give them up. I love my little brats dearly. I'd pay for their care and supplies while they were in a foster situation. I'm ideally looking for someone close by and I'd occasionally be able to see them (in NYC) but am in Boston right now so someone in this area could work too. Anyway I'm a bit of a mess right now, sorry if this doesn't make sense.
My pups are Phoebe and Schroeder, both 3, Phoebe is about 3.5-4 lbs. Diva kinda girl who is shy with strangers but loves attention and cuddles, doesn't love outdoors too much on leash but in warm weather likes yards. Otherwise pee pad trained and very feisty. Schroeder is about 5.5-6 lbs and just a goofy friendly boy. He loves to play and go for walks and the two of them I will NOT separate. Both fixed, however not UTD on vaccines because they both have reactions to them. Anyway if anyone has any ideas or is close by and would like to add two more temporarily or is currently dog-less and just wants to see if they want the responsibility again or whatever. IF the PERFECT HOME came up that wanted to adopt and was close by, would give me visits with them once in a while, and would sign a paper stating they'd come back to me if could no longer be kept I might consider adopting them out, but I'd be SUPER picky. Only what is in their best interests.
Thanks guys. I feel crappy right now :'(


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

You know where I am and i am here if you need me Quinn xoxo


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh no! That's awful sweetie. I hope you can find a solution. No way you can keep them? What about Halpert? Oh I just hate that this is happening to you.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Halp will be coming. I'm fighting tooth and nail to get them in or at least SOMEWHERE near me. But so far nothing has budged. Its an issue of "too many dogs" for this person plus the fact they "go inside"... wee wee pads are not the floor and their wee wee pads are IN a box but alas. 
We'll see I guess. In lighter news I'll post more pics of all of them!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG, so the relative will let you have a great dane but not two tiny chi's?! What if you keep them in your room with the door shut? Dang, I'd fight that and see if you can keep them. Unbelievable that they will let you bring a 100+ pound dog but not two little ones. 

Yes, post pics!!!!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Trust me, I've tried and I know. I'll get pics up asap


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Quinn Honey, I sent you a PM. I live 20 minutes north of Boston and would be happy to help out with foster care for 6 months or so.

Tori and Sparkles


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Replied. Thank you so much for the offer! Hopefully we can meet up sometime soon and see if it will work out!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Aww I'm so sorry  maybe try and see if you can bribe the family member??


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I have I have. Trust me I don't want this more than you guys don't want this! I'm pulling out all the stops.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Just a crazy thought, perhaps you can switch the dogs around, I would imagine the larger dog would handle the transition of being with strangers more easily than the Chihuahua's by nature they do not do well without their bonded person.

Surely you can just explain that to the family member?


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

do you know ada? she runs the nyc chi meetup, she might be able to help, maybe she can send out a mass email to all the people from the meetup, there has to be someone who can help. good luck!!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I posted a message to the NYC meetup group but no I haven't emailed ada directly. I never actually attended a NYC meetup, only the brooklyn ones when I was living there before.

Danes are also a very sensitive breed, and takes a stronger person with more time to be out and about then the Chihuahuas. Halpert has had his own issues and I do not think he would easily adapt either. He was basically neglected until I adopted him at 4 months old and is a shyer boy. Danes are also prone to bloat which can be stress induced and he has had episodes before. Moving never stressed him to bloat however being left without me probably would. Nor do I think she would allow a switch, nor do I have a place to put him either. She has an issue of them going on pads, no matter how cleanly it actually is. 

Please guys do not believe for a second that I WANT to give them up. At all. I had considered rehoming them a few months back when there were some hard things going on and they just weren't getting the attention but I could not do it and we pushed through and they are still happy kids. 

I have had one person who lives near me now offer to take them in for a few months so hopefully we'll see if that works. Hopefully the dogs get along. I was hoping for someone in/ near NYC so I could visit them often, but maybe if I have more time I can try that.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck. I am sure you are doing the best you can. What a stressful situation!! I'm so sorry you are going through this. (( hugs ))


----------



## GingerSnap's mom (Feb 19, 2010)

I haven't been here for such a long time, but was faced with a similar situation just a few months ago. I know how heartbreaking it is. May you find a solution that will ease your mind and heart, allow you visits, and then a permanent reunion... 

(My babies are still with me, thanks to a very dear and wonderful friend!)


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

hey Quinn just checking in hows the search going?


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Still searching for people closer and hoping to meet a member on here who is near boston as well.
Thanks for checking in Adrienne


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Just bumping this incase anyone is closer who can help. I really wanted to be able to visit them regularly


----------

